# Shoreline Cap & Con Charges



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Afternoon everyone

Been contacted by my landlord today asking me to pay the capacity and consumption charges for our apartment on the Palm Jumeirah, Shoreline buildings. We have a two bed plus maids room approx 1588 square feet.

The bill for the year is 7712.85 AED.

I think this is extortionate! My friend who lives in Golden Mile say he pays 1000 AED per quarter and his apartment is larger than ours!

Anyone have any feedback on this? Any other people who live on the shoreline can tell me what they pay?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Southak said:


> Afternoon everyone
> 
> Been contacted by my landlord today asking me to pay the capacity and consumption charges for our apartment on the Palm Jumeirah, Shoreline buildings. We have a two bed plus maids room approx 1588 square feet.
> 
> ...


Quick question - have you asked for a breakdown of the charges?
Capacity charge is fixed - regardless of whether you use the cooling or not.
Be interesting to see how much is fixed and how much is variable cost.
Check your contract to see if landlord is responsible for the fixed costs.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

I have asked for a breakdown (great minds think alike!)

I've been told that service charges in my building (12.57 / sq ft in shoreline 18) are the lowest on the Palm, which makes me think they have moved some of the service charges from the landlords to the tenants by increasing the cooling charges! Maybe I am just a cynic (in fact I am).

Will come back to you all with an update. 

Any other shoreline residents want to share their charges?


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

What is a capacity charge? Is this only on the palm??


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

whatsupdubai said:


> What is a capacity charge? Is this only on the palm??


Capacity charge relates to district cooling.

If you live in an apartment, then cooling can either come from individual AC units for each flat, centralised AC for the whole building or district cooling.
With district cooling you have a remote building that houses a massive AC system.
This then provides cold water in underground pipes at around 4 degrees C.
This water comes into the building and then flows through heat exchangers and fan units to provide cool air.
The warm water returns back to the district cooling plant to be cooled again.

With district cooling you pay two elements - capacity charge and cooling units used.
Capacity charge is fixed an relates to the amount of potential cooling available to your flat - regardless of whether you use it or not.
Cooling units are charged dependent on how much cooling is used.

Depending on building and tenancy contract -depends on how tenants are billed for district cooling.

The landlord also has an additional penalty charge if they send the warm water back to the district cooling plant too cold!! - in other words they pay a penalty if they don't extract enough of the coolness provided! - Strange but true!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

What the hell right anyone know how Marina residence works?


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for that Steve


----------

